# Positioning Lightroom



## davidedric (Dec 21, 2013)

Not sure exactly where to post this,  so I'll try here 

On some forums,  obviously not here,  I read comments like "of course,  Lightroom is a catalogue system with a few editing tools thrown in"    Other than saying "what a heap of dingo's kidneys",  do you have any stock ways to refute this? 

Dave


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 21, 2013)

David,

Most of the people I've heard (or read) claim that well over 90% of their images need no non-Lightroom processing at all. That's been my experience, as well.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 21, 2013)

davidedric said:


> "of course,  Lightroom is a catalogue system with a few editing tools thrown in"


I think one word has been omitted 
"of course, Lightroom is a catalogue system with a few _essential_ editing tools thrown in"


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 21, 2013)

Why is it necessary to refute anything? Who will you convince? Why do you care?

Ask yourself these questions.  If its the tool for you, use it. If someone is looking for advice, give it.  If someone is looking to argue... well that's up to you. 

If you must Sales and Market share are pretty powerful indicators.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 21, 2013)

Why do I care?   For myself I don't give a stuff.    But it does bother me that a casual visitor takes away a wrong impression of a tool that could be of great help to them.    Ho hum,  maybe you are right.     (Lays aside his flaming sword of truth)


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 23, 2013)

If you wish to engage, why not ask them what they use to convert their raw files?  There are only a handful of raw converters out there, so what are they finding better than LR/ACR?

--Ken


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 23, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> David,
> 
> Most of the people I've heard (or read) claim that well over 90% of their images need no non-Lightroom processing at all. That's been my experience, as well.



Only "well over 90%" ? I cant remember the last time I edited a photo outside of Lightroom.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 23, 2013)

I would say over 95% in my case for processing of raw files, which format I shoot exclusively with my three cameras. I make regular use of the Publish function in the Library Module.

I do not use the Map, Book, Slideshow, Web and Print modules.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 23, 2013)

It was originally positioned very simply as a photographer's workflow tool.  From import, image management, editing and output, all in a one-stop-shop.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 24, 2013)

An a very good option at that, without a doubt.

But that no reason to discount the other options available. Adobe Camera Raw is *not the be all and end all* of software for the processing of raw photo files.
The fact that there a several competitive options available is what drives the improvements in the industry.
If there were no other players in the market, where would we be ACR 3.6?


----------

